# Random seeds #1



## smokybear (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello everyone. This is my first grow and I would like you all to give me some advice and tips and tell me if I'm screwin it up or anything like that. A friend of mine started some seeds and then had to get rid of them so I ended up with them. I would have started them in dixie cups but beggers cant be choosers. On with it, the dimensions of my grow area are approx 5 feet wide, 30 inches deep and 5 feet tall. For the lights, right now they are under 4 40 watt flourescents. I will be putting up a 150 watt hps in the next few days so that should help out a lot. More floros, is a possibility but I am unsure at this point. I am unsure on what nutes I am going to use at this point but I will make a run to the store to pick some up in the near future. 

Four of the seeds have sprouted thus far and I imagine the other 5 will be through in the next day or two. Well I think I've covered everything but I have a tendancy to forget stuff so just ask if so. I look forward to posting more pictures and information in the coming weeks. Good luck and good growing everyone!


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2008)

> approx 5 feet wide, 30 inches deep and 5 feet tall. For the lights, right now they are under 4 40 watt flourescents. I will be putting up a 150 watt hps in the next few days


hmm 12 sq ft.. a 600 watt hps will sufficiently cover that space...or 4 of those 150's if you prefer


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 1, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmm 12 sq ft.. a 600 watt hps will sufficiently cover that space...or 4 of those 150's if you prefer



I'd probably go with what hick says and run a 30" x 36" floor space area and run a 600w providing you can cool the air sufficiently.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 1, 2008)

:yeahthat: 
Yes a 600HPS for 60" by 30" (12.5) sq ft. would be great... a 400HPS minimum, 2 250's would be good as well... going to need exhaust, intake fans...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank everyone for the advice. It's greatly appreciated. I have pondered long and hard and I have decided that I am going to take your advice and go ahead and get a 400 watt hps to add to my lighting system. That will make 650 watts of hps. I will probably just do away with the floros when i get the hps kickin. Thanks again everyone. More pics comin in a few days.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 1, 2008)

I just bought a 400 watt hps and it should be here in a few days. That should make my closet like the sun.....


----------



## smokybear (Mar 10, 2008)

Well this is day 11 for these plants..Got three that were started 5 days before the bigger ones. They are doing ok and catching up pretty quickly.

I have yet added the 400 watt hps to the setup because I simply havent had the time to mess with it much. I believe I will wait another 4-5 days before I throw the 400 watt in there. Im going to transplant pretty soon as Im sure they are filling up that small pot with roots. Gotta give em some space! 

I also put mylar up on the walls and I must say, MUCH BETTER! 

Havent added any type of nutes yet. Will probably wait another week or so before I start the nute feedings. Other than that, just enjoying watching these grow! Take care everyone.


----------



## eskodaboss (Mar 10, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Well this is day 11 for these plants..Got three that were started 5 days before the bigger ones. They are doing ok and catching up pretty quickly.
> 
> I have yet added the 400 watt hps to the setup because I simply havent had the time to mess with it much. I believe I will wait another 4-5 days before I throw the 400 watt in there. Im going to transplant pretty soon as Im sure they are filling up that small pot with roots. Gotta give em some space!
> 
> ...


nice setup good luck im a try 2 catch up to you


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello all:

Figured I would update you once again. I decided to go ahead and put the 400 watt hps up inside my room. I went ahead and did that and its so much brighter in there. Im loving it.

Anyways, I figured I would go ahead and transplant the little ones since I was already hanging the new light up. They were put into 17 quart pots with some promix with added perlite. They were kind of drooping due to overwatering so Im going to wait a little while before I water them into their new homes. 

Hoping for bunches of females so pray for me! Thanks all. Take care.


----------



## siegalsmoker (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking good......Good luck !


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

Them babies are going to love you for that light  Watch their heads and the temps for the first few days man make sure everything is ship shape and you will be rewarded, MOJO lets see some girls here :banana:


----------



## constantine (Mar 12, 2008)

grow big my friend...let the ladies arise.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 12, 2008)

looks pretty good. it looks like your plants are as big as my plant i am growing from seed it will fun to see witch ones turn out female. 

I hope mine is female i cant tell yet.


----------



## harvester (Mar 14, 2008)

good going smokey looking beautifull


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2008)

hey smokey bear !  plants looking beautiful  :tokie: iv e got some around the same age ,,,i will pray for them to be ladies ,,,and hope the karma comes back :giggle:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2008)

Awesome smokey, I am pulling up a chair and grabbing a bubbler....grow on!!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello again everyone. This is day 14 of veg for these plants. I have 12 plants in all going. Everything is going pretty good. I have three plants that are about 6-7 days younger and I finally got them into their final homes today. I ran out of space in my closet so I had to double up four of the plants in two pots. I hate to do that but I couldnt figure anything else out. 

Anyways, I decided I would LST the plants and try my best to keep a relatively even canopy. I hope it works out for me. I have done this outdoor and grown some very massive bushes. I ended up getting some twine from the dollar store to use for my ties. I ran across a thread using pipe cleaners earlier tonight and I wish I would have thought of that! That is a fantastic idea. Oh well. The twine will work out just fine, I'm sure. 

I haven't used nutes on them yet but I think I am going to here in three or four days. Going to use fox farm but I still have to go and buy some. Will start off at 1/4 strength and go from there.

Temps stay around 76-78 degrees. Just fine. That's all I can think of at this time so if I forgot anything, just hit me up. 

Here are a few pics of the plants. I had to crop them severely due to the size restrictions so thats the best I could do for pictures. 

I also included a picture of my guard dog eating a little piece of bud!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like you may have quite a bountiful harvest! Are you going to transplant into bigger pots?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

I may transplant into bigger containers. I am undecided at this point. It just depends. I may be moving sometime in the next 3-4 months so I'm not sure what my situation is going to be then. If I have to move sooner than expected, they will stay in the pots they are in. If not, I may put them into 4 or 5 gallon containers. I will know soon though. Thanks all. Take care.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking good brotha. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 15, 2008)

NICE dog!!! hehe!

Also 400W HPS plus 150W HPS = 650W??? lol

The person you got the seeds/plants from, did they know what strains they were? Did they buy them froma  seedbank or grow them themselves?

Looks good, can't wait to see some buddage!! Did you ever think about splitting all that space into a veg room and a flower box? How are your temps at the mo?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol. Made a calculation error. 550 watts of hps and 160 watts of floros is what is powering my closet right now. The seeds are of an unknown strain. Found them in a bag of real good pot I picked up. I am going to be moving in the next few months so I'm not going to do any more work on my grow area. Actually, I decided I am going to have to put them into flower tomorrow to make sure that I have enough time to finish them before I move. Im going out today to pick up a light timer and go ahead with it. Thanks for the replies everyone. Take care.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 15, 2008)

How long is it until you have to move? As it is bagseed you just dont know how long its gonna take, could be anything from 7 weeks up to 14 weeks! Try to give yourself enough time to flower fully and dry fully if you can. My first grow had to be cut when the trichs were just cloudy and most of the buds got squashed through transport as I couldn't dry them in time. They were damn fine but just could have been that extra bit better


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

I am about to go through a career change but I'm not completely sure when it's going to happen. The circumstances aren't bad or anything, just unfamiliar at this time. I know there is a large window with the flowering times. That's why I'm going to go ahead and start flowering tomorrow. Actually tonight will be the first darkness these plants have experienced. Hopefully they take around 8-9 weeks as I'm sure I have that much time. Thanks again. Take care.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah i feel u smokey.. im in the same situation with the summer coming..im in big truble if the summer comes very early..heat issues..might have to take down 1 or two hps lite's and replace with floro's..i have 3 400 watt hps and 1 250 watt hps going and my temps are a 80..they give off alot of heat..grrr so as sping goes by and im in flower.,i figure there's gonna be some heat issue's along the way.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds like it could become an issue sara. You could run your lights at night and have your dark period during the day. That would help with the heat issues but you would have to make absolutely sure that you had no light leaks. 

I wish you the best of luck and make sure to keep us posted sara. Take care and thanks.


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 16, 2008)

:woohoo:Love your Dobby!!!!  
I was checking out your photos and I thought your soil looked just like mine!
Awesome, after I read your post I saw that you are also using Fox Farms...  It's really been better than the other soil I used before...  (Happy Frog). 
Some of my girls are the same age as yours so it will be nice to watch your grow...  Good luck.  They look so nice.
eace:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

Fox Farms is definitely one of the superior soils out there. I have always had fantastic results with it and I will never use anything else. Take care.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah i plan on havn the lights off durin the day..i hope dat works for me..ill be checking in smokey


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ I think that will help out on your temp problems. I hope it does, at least. Just watch for light leaks. We dont need any hermies. Thanks and take care sara.


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 16, 2008)

About the lights at night...  I have mine on at night when it's cooler (of course) and cheaper for electric.  The rates are lower here in the evenings and through the night.  
One tiny hole over a window will glow yellow out into the night.  LOL.  No seriously, I check quite often.  It's amazing how that brightness wants to light up the night.  But of course sometimes I like to do that too.  LOL.  
eace:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

A little update..They have now been in veg for 18 days and are going wild in there. I went out to buy light timers and ended up getting the wrong kind. Shouldn't have bought them cause I was stoned outa my gourd!! Anyways, I bought the right ones today and I will start flowering tomorrow. Tomorrow night will be the first night of darkness for the babies. Hopefully everything turns out alright. I will post some pictures later on tonight. Thanks everyone and take care.


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 18, 2008)

Will be looking forward to hearing how your girls do with the new hours.
You said you are using 550 watts... right? I wonder if I'm in over-kill with using 1000 watts for my vegging girls.  I'm on my 18/6 hour schedule right now.   I'm kind of doing an unofficial test.  My theory is that they will grow bigger and faster under the 1000 watt lights v.s. the cool/warm veg combo light.  So far the ones under the HID are doing much better.  I cheated a little and picked out the strongest looking baby girls though...  :watchplant:
They are loving it, but a few need to be in bigger pots.  I have a fan blowing between the light and plants to cool the air.  I haven't turned on the blowers yet, mostly to cut down on the electric.  But once I get my other 1000 watters going I'll have to because it just gets too hot, even at night.
Send photos soon.  Look forward to watching your grow.  

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi there Ettesun. I'm currently using a 400 watt hps and a 150 watt hps. I also have 160 watts of floros that I'm going to mount to the side walls to help the undergrowth. It's not much but it will help out some. The more the better, ya know. 

You can never have too much light my friend. I'm sure those babies are absolutely loving that light. They are probably going wild under there. You will definitely have to get the ventilation kicking when you throw that other light in there. I will post pics later tonight if I can get the internet to work on my other computer. The net on my desktop isn't working for some odd reason so its going to have to wait. 

I did some more lst on my babies. Trying to keep an even canopy and get some more light to the branches lower down on the plant. They are turning into little bushes and I'm definitely loving it. I will post some pics as soon as I can. Keep us posted on your grow also my friend. Thanks and take care all.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 18, 2008)

can't wait to see pics bro, man i'm baked. bring on that lst


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey man....everything looks great so far...I love the pic of your Doberman haha, Keep it up bro I hope you get mostly ladies! And good luck with the career change


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Toker and Thorn. I love that dog. She is my child. Extremely protective and completely devoted to me and my wife. She absolutely hates other people and wants nothing to do with them at all. She wont come near people that come over to my house and I love it. She will just sit in the corner and stare and the people. Pretty intimidating for my friends, though. 

Hopefully my career change goes over sucessfully, which I'm pretty confident it will. I really dislike my current job and can't wait for a change in job and location. Looking forward to moving back to my home state. Going to be great as I will be able to start my outdoor grows once again. Thanks again all and I will be trying to upload the pics in just a few minutes. Take care.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 18, 2008)

I used to have a Doberman from when i was 7 to when i was 19...I miss that dog  Dobermans are the greatest dogs though arn't they? Had to throw that in there  Have a good night


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

She is a fantastic dog. She is so loyal and listens so well. The best friend a man could ever have, by far. Nite buddy. Take care.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi again everyone. I meant to post up some pics last night but I couldn't get my desktop computer to work. Anyways, it's working today so here are a couple pics of my garden. I wish I could get a picture of my entire garden but I have to crop them to pieces to get them uploaded on here. Oh well, maybe I will copy and paste one of the pics of my whole garden sometime. 

Anyways, the plants are looking good. Tonight will be their first night of darkness so in a week or so I will be able to weed out the males. Cant wait to see some buddage going on. Well, that's all I have. Take care all.


:hubba:


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking good there Smokybear! I don't no if I missed this part when I was reading through, but do you no if they are bad seed or did your friend order them? Alrigh man take it easy.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

These are bag seed I acquired from a very good bag of weed a while back. Should be some real good stuff. I put them into flower on the 20th of March so they should be showing their sex within the next few days. I believe I have 3 females so far. They are still small so I guess they could go either way still. Anyways, I will post another update and pics when I get rid of all the males in the next few days. Thanks all.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey smoky, looks like they are doing well. It wont be long now til your leanin back and enjoyin those fruits!​


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks JJ. I can't wait til I can sit back an smoke a fattie! Take care all.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Well this is day 4 of flower for these babies and I have 3 confirmed ladies. Only one male has shown itself so far. I had to cull that one. Too bad cause it was such a good looking plant. I may keep it in a different room until the sacs are about to open and cut a branch and save it. I will pollenate one or two buds on one of my ladies for some good seeds for an outdoor grow next year. Here is a couple pics. Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh the fun begins!! Nice female ratio so far, you have surely done something right. I have grown a few soil grows in the past, and I also noticed that my best looking, sturdiest, and tallest plants were male in everyone. Man did it piss me off! I've read that males tend to stretch more in veg. Maybe my finding are coincidental, I don't know. But good luck on the grow, and thanks for stopping by mine.
P.S. Beautiful dog!


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it would be a good idea to do some controlled pollinating smoky, keep the strain arround for awhile. Is your grow all one strain or is it a mix of different bag seed? If they are all the same you could have a foundation for future breeding if you feel that your strain is worthy. 

Cant wait to see your girls get phat!  peace man.​


----------



## smokybear (Mar 24, 2008)

I found 12 seeds in 4 oz of some good pot I acquired. The smoke was great. Heavy couch-lock high and I love it. I will definitely be keeping this strain around for my outdoor grows. More pics when I finish culling males. Thanks and take care.


----------



## BillFromBio (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice looking plants.  I'm right around the same time frame of your plants around the second week.  Do you have a fan or anything blowing on them?  If not a small $10 fan will do wonders for your stems.  Also you said the Mylar was an amazing change what were your walls like before?  I'm only asking because I'm thinking of covering my white walls with mylar.


----------



## Cole (Mar 25, 2008)

they look good smoky,hope there ladies ( . )( . )


----------



## smokybear (Mar 25, 2008)

BillfromBio--I have two 9 inch steel fans on them. They stems are like little tree trunks. I culled three males today and I have three that are females. The other 6 I still dont know. I should know in the next two or three days. Thanks. Take care.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

That is a jungle in there smokybear.  Plants are nice and healthy.  Good luck on your others being females.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

Well the final tallies are in! I ended up with 7 females and 5 males. Not too bad I suppose. 7 ladies are more than enough to fill up my little grow space. They are stretching like crazy! I will post some pictures in just a couple minutes. Take care everyone.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures of the jungle. They are the best I can do due to the pictures sizes allowed to be posted on here. Take care everyone.:hubba:

Edit: This is day 9 of flower by the way.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 29, 2008)

Lookin real good smoky...lovely green ladies!​


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks JJ. Can't wait to smoke some of these buds. The bag I got the seeds from was some killer smoke! I almost fell on my #%* after smoking a joint of that stuff! Very encouraging because it will be even better since I grew it myself. Take care.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

looking good bro, yea when you smoke this when its ready it'll be better than where it came from because for a start you'll be smoking your own which is always a great fealing!!!  And you'll know exactly where those ladies have been


----------



## Melissa (Apr 2, 2008)

their looking mighty fine eace:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi everyone. This is day 14 of flower for my 7 ladies and I am stunned at how much they are stretching. I have to move my lights up daily, sometimes twice daily! You can finally start to see buds developing and hairs are poking out everywhere! Well here are a few pics for your viewing enjoyment. Take care and be safe.


----------



## thestandard (Apr 3, 2008)

the flower stretch is fun huh. lookin great man


----------



## headband (Apr 3, 2008)

thats the best feeling, up with the lights.... yay!


----------



## libjoe67 (Apr 3, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. This is day 14 of flower for my 7 ladies and I am stunned at how much they are stretching. I have to move my lights up daily, sometimes twice daily! You can finally start to see buds developing and hairs are poking out everywhere! Well here are a few pics for your viewing enjoyment. Take care and be safe.


 How tall are they? I have a plant that is a few days ahead or behind of yours. 
It is my first grow (outside) and it is female (lucked out on the first seed). She is about 20" tall and is starting to bud. white hairs everywhere just like you discribed. Since I am new to this I am curious to see where you are at. I have 3 others that are about a month behind but I just wanted to know if we are on the same pace and maybe harvest at the same time. I have been watching yoiur grow and just wanted to compare. Yours look great by the way.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine are 23-24 inches tall at the moment. We will probably be harvesting at about the same time it sounds like. Thanks. Take care.


----------



## libjoe67 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kool, I will keep an eye on yours. Since I am new to this I guess I am going to follow your lead. Thank you for your response.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

howdy Smokybear,  beee-u-tee-FULL! the stretch is crazy man, gotta make room for all those buds. i cant wait to see how this story ends!happy trails


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2008)

Remember smoky..noNO smoking in the Forest..Nice Job my friend  and lucky #7.....Keep it GREEN my  Friend


----------



## mal_crane (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome grow you got here! Definitely plan on checking in on these girls to see how they turn out!

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

wow they look great, im glad im getting advice from you


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my ladies. Day 18 of 12/12. One of the pots has two plants in it. Last two are a couple bud pics. Enjoy. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THC (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey... i just wanted to ask you a question as i am a novice grower , how the hell did u get so many stems from one seed? or is it just many seeds in one pot n thats y? Thnx


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

My plants got so bushy because I used LST to train them. Search lst on this site and you will see what I did. I tied them down during veg to make the plant short and bushy. Better for indoor growing. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 9, 2008)

:clap:  
Absolutely Gorgeous! 
Awesome plants.  I might want to try that technique...  So there's instructions here somewhere???  Now, outdoors I used to bend and weight them down sometimes to keep them low to the ground.  But your plants are tall AND bushy.  Very cool. 

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Just search LST on the search engine here on MP and you will find LST. Basically, you tie and bend the plant over. It redirects the grow from the top to the branches. I then tie the branches over once or twice. I have also used this method outdoors and it works great. I end up with a huge bush that's wider than it is tall. It sounds like you used the same method. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 9, 2008)

lookn good smokey!! l8tr


----------



## C&H2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi....Big Bear your Baby's look good&fine:aok: ....But Sara:evil: she's looking fine&good and the body oow:chuck:.... :angrywife: :shocked: 

:bolt::lama: Bay bay SkBr see u....By Safe....Bay see u SillySara


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

C&H2 said:
			
		

> Hi....Big Bear your Baby's look good&fine:aok: ....But Sara:evil: she's looking fine&good and the body oow:chuck:.... :angrywife: :shocked:
> 
> :bolt::lama: Bay bay SkBr see u....By Safe....Bay see u SillySara


 
All the ladies around here are looking mighty fine! Including sara!!:hubba:  Take care and be safe!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't wait till they start to really bud, I'm sure it's going to be quite spectacular


----------



## someguy (Apr 10, 2008)

OH SNAP SMOKY. checked yours out, looking mighty fine my man!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 12, 2008)

Day 24 flower. Got some trich development going on!  More pics in a week or so. Take care and be safe.


  :hubba:


----------



## snuggles (Apr 12, 2008)

Yummy looking plants there. You must be getting anxious at this point. Keep it up.

No smoking in the forest LOL.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 15, 2008)

smokey u got it goin on ..they look great for day 24  if mine look like urs in ten days ill be very very happy


----------



## libjoe67 (Apr 16, 2008)

Man, I have got to hand it to you... they look great!!! Very bushy and maturing a lot faster than mine. I should hope my first plant gets as nice as your beauty. Mine just started to smell like citrus & the tricromes have started to appear at the tops of the nugs. 
  When do you expect to harvest? 
 I was also wondering if the white hairs have started to randomly apear brown or red? I have a few nugs that have a few red hairs and I am not sure if it is unusual for a plant to start changing color before the tricromes apear. Like I said on a previous post, this is my first grow and kinda new at this. You seem to know what you are doing and your opinions and humilty are very much apreciated.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 16, 2008)

This is day 28 of flower for my ladies. They are starting to fill out and some trichs are developing. I dont have any hairs withering yet though. Enough talk, on to the pics. Enjoy. Any comments? Take care and be safe. Thanks for the replies.


Edit: On the first picture, I had to supercrop it. It is too tall for my grow area. Its buds are the least developed also. The last pic is the best shot of my whole garden in normal light.


----------



## annscrib (Apr 16, 2008)

very nice and healthy ladies you have there smokey
keep up the nice work


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, awsome garden man! Keep it up.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 20, 2008)

looks good man,the last time i grew,i grew with my friend and he was always topping his plant and i was always like "man,i dont wanna do it too much",well i messed up .his plant ended up being twice the size of mine (5' tall  and 3 1/2 wide)  but the messed up part is that i actually got to smoke mine,his ended up flowering alot slower than mine (different strains) so i got mine out of the woods a week b-4 hunting season started and he waited,well sure enough the property owner ended up goin hunting and found his plant.lol,i was so happy i got mine outta there when i did.my lease ended in my apartment so i ended up driving them 3 at a time out to the boonies and i put them like 250 yds back in some woods.after goin through all that i've decided its alot easier to just do em up in my extra bedroom so now i have 2 400 watt hps's that have the tracks to go back and forth down my drip system which holds 40 plants,i hope i get at least 20 females.i plan on starting my grow in about a month.i'll start a journal when my journey begins.anyways goin good bro,cant wait to see the final product. happy 4/20 peace


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see a grow journal my friend. Keep us posted. Thanks. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2008)

Great job Smokey! Very healthy girls! It will be the best smoke of your life!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Day 34 flower. A little update since I'm stoned and bored.   First six pics are my seven ladies...last two some bud pics. Enjoy. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 22, 2008)

Ohhhhh man. I bet you can't wait to smoke those babies huh?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Absolutely cant wait my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

What did you do for pruning, with this plant?


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 22, 2008)

looking great smokybear!​


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

No pruning was used. I supercropped one of them. The rest were lst'ed. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ALL4HAZE (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking Good And Healthy !!! Not To Long To Go!!!!


----------



## sillysara (Apr 23, 2008)

god smokey they put on some weight since i seen themm last.. nice 1..gj..


----------



## libjoe67 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great job. The buds are looking so beautiful.


----------



## HERBMAN22 (Apr 23, 2008)

sounds good try not to double up they like ther spaceif you havent used nutes befor i would start with an a&b maybe house of gardend or canna maybe one dose of pk 13/14 3 weeks from the end remember to flush for at least 10 days or buds will be harsh and maybe have a go with a booster good luck with your girls.bless


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am trying a new nute that I have never used before. Its called expert gardener. 10-52-10 at full strength every other watering. Seems to be working just fine. Haven't had any problems as of yet. I did double up the one pot because I didn't have room for one plant. More pics in a few days. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow looks good in there. How's the smell coming along.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Great. Kind of a musky smell right now. Great though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 23, 2008)

i love the way your plants are coming along man. my last grow had the same kind of smell but my current one is straight skunk. gotta love the smell. anyways plants look great can't wait to see these buds keep gettin thicker and see what you end up yielding.


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 24, 2008)

man i miss growin da green...cant wait to start up again.

you got any shots of your grow room smoky?​


----------



## prplepashun (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!   That is all I can say.  Speechless at the moment.  Come over and help me out, will give u directions!   lol.
   Great Job!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I will post some more pictures tomorrow. The ladies are looking great. Buds are starting to fill in very nicely. The buds on the two plants that are farthest along look like pop cans! Starting to get a really sugary look to them also. More tomorrow. Take care and be safe.


----------



## benamucc (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey smoky  thanx for stoppin by with all the advice.  Really appreciate the help.  

Nice looking plants btw.  Can't wait to watch them finish...


----------



## sillysara (Apr 24, 2008)

10-52-10 is good stuff..plenty phosphores just wat plant need  during flowering..and potassium 2..gl with it


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks sara. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I had a hermie in my grow room this morning. I noticed it when I was watering the ladies. Very depressing but I had to chop her. I decided to smoke that blunt to help calm me down. :hubba:  Anyways, wet weight was about 125 grams so I'm hoping for an ounce after it's all said and done. Well, here's some pics of the buds. Take care and be safe.


----------



## libjoe67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the hermie. Well, at least you caught it before any more damage was done. those buds still look nice. Let us know how good the high is. Was this one of the plants that was 5 weeks into flowering?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

This one was about a week and a half ahead of the rest. Was given to me at the last minute so I took it and it turned out to be female. Take care and be safe.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Apr 25, 2008)

the plants look great....a lot more filled out then mine. can't wait to see this little forest bloom.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 25, 2008)

:holysheep: looking fantastic i cannot believe how much they,ve grown 
sorry to hear about the hermie ,,but that nice fat blunt should of eased the pain some :48:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow....beautiful plants Smokey, thanks for all the nice comments in my journal.
good growing!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> that nice fat blunt should of eased the pain some :48:


 

It did.  :hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I promised some more pics like a day or two ago so here they are. Day 39 of flower. Still got some time yet for these ones. Enough talk. Enjoy. Take care and be safe.  :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Apr 27, 2008)

very nice budz smokey, been standing in the shadows, lurking round. are the trichs turning yet? my bagseed is in day 5 12/12, very green and plush,no sex yet. how long when u flipped did u know sex?, from all ive read here about bagseed grows from ev-1 , really isnt worth the effort, cause we dont know the strain,,, i say, look at these results, 7 fems, = some dank bud. thanx 4 all those lovely pics' smokey, since u handled this grow so efficient, will u be trying something with more difficulty to grow next? keep it green bro, and keep us posted...


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

:holysheep:  Beautiful.  Did you enter that bottom photo in the April contest???
You should.  What a nice shot!  
I've enjoyed your photos and your updates.  Thanks for sharing...  and sorry about your hermie...  but you are all better now, right???  Don't want you to suffer!  
eace:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi banjo. Trichs are mostly clear still. Lots of cloudy ones though. I had all my males culled by like day 10 of 12/12. My next indoor grow will either be White Widow or stoneybud. I haven't decided yet. I'm getting ready to move so I will be setting up a bigger grow room at my new house. I'm thinking of buying a 1k watt hps to add to the 550 I have now. That will suit what  I'm trying to do just fine. I didn't enter the pic in the contest. Maybe I will....Thanks though.  More pics in a few days. Thanks. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Psychitsmike (Apr 29, 2008)

dude for a first grow.. this **** looks bomb. How many days has the whole growing process been for you? 

Ill have to update my journal again so you can give a bro some tips .


----------



## smokybear (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi mike. This is day 61 of the plant from seed...day 41 of flower today. Everything is looking good in my grow room. More pics in a few days. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 29, 2008)

i agree with ettesun, that pic should be in the bud of the month contest, beautiful, that is gonna be some great smoke! great pics and plants. thanks, and agian, thanks for visiting my journal.


----------



## megan23247 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi "Smokey Bear!"  Your girls look GREAT :hubba:   Im about two weeks behind you with my girls and cant wait to see how this all turns out!  This is my first grow to.  I plan on keeping up with your grow journal to check your progress (wish I would of started one) so good luck to YOU and BE SAFE!


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Day 48 of flower. Everything looks great so far. Some yellowing but I'm not really worried about it. Here are a few pics. Enjoy. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (May 5, 2008)

they sure look sweet smokey..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2008)

*Whats going on smokybear. I see the ladies are looking better than ever and i bet they are packing on the trichromes right about now. :hubba:  How long they been in flower? Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

Today is day 53 of flower. I've chopped all but two of the plants at this point. I will be moving very soon so they have to go. I will keep the two I have until they are mostly amber trichs or I have to move. More pics later. Take care and be safe.


----------



## littlenode (May 10, 2008)

hey smoke..I finally got around to going through your journal....looks like your on the homestretch of a successful grow...nice goin. congrats...good luck..and

Smoke on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest smoky. :aok: Be sure and toss some pics up when you get a chance. :hubba: *


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Here are a couple harvest pics. I didn't get very many pictures due to my moving process. I'm chopping a week earlier than I wanted to but I have to be ready to leave in a few days notice. I didn't weigh it wet but I'm figuring around an ounce and a half to two ounces easily off of this lady. Smells great. Very skunky. I will post some dry pics in a few days. Take care and be safe.


----------



## hachiroku (May 16, 2008)

Looks good~smokes report?!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 16, 2008)

smokey, you are a true inspiration for us all!


----------



## prplepashun (May 16, 2008)

smokey, go check out my grow when you get a chance.  They have made a miraculous recovery.  Lol... Yours look great by the way!!  Nice job.


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 17, 2008)

Well done smokeybear , looks fantastic!


----------



## crazyc411 (May 25, 2008)

nice harvest, hopefully i get something half as good as yours


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 25, 2008)

how are things turning out?... how's it looking?


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

All seven ladies have been harvested as of about 5 days ago. I'm just putting the last lady into jars for a good cure. Ended up with about 7 and a half ounces of dried bud. Should hold me and the wife over for a good while. I guess this is the conclusion of my first indoor grow. It's been fun and I've learned a lot of great stuff. I've enjoyed showing you guys how I grow and my methods and I hope to have another indoor operation going in about 2 months or so....whenever I get completely moved into my new house. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thorn (May 25, 2008)

nice grow man and well done! Hope you settle into the new home ok...well of course you will with that stash!!  It'd be good to a picture of all the green from this grow all together


----------



## FLA Funk (May 25, 2008)

Good to hear everything went smoothly smokey. I cant wait to see pics of the finished product. Congrats!


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm stoked to be finally getting a new house. I already have plans for a new grow room down to the fine details. Can't wait to get it started. I will try to get a pic of all my stash together but most of it's been moved to the new place already. I will try though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest smokybear. :aok: Be sure and give us a smoke report when it's all dry and cured to perfection.  *


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 27, 2008)

Started watching this journal about half way through and I enjoyed every bit of it! Thanks for the contribution smokey! If it's safe, I'd love to see the building of your new grow room! Congrats on your new home and first harvest!


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

I will definitely keep you all posted on the construction of my new grow room when the time comes. I've pretty much covered all aspects and figured out what I'm going to need and what I want to happen. Hopefully I can get started really soon. Not too sure though. I will keep you posted. Thanks. Take care and be safe.


----------

